# Another one of my cuddlebuddies



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

This is Caramello, an old boy that is one of my most sweet and affectionate meeces.


----------



## tinyfish (Apr 19, 2009)

handsome boy!

what do you call this colour (chocolate? and with the lighter underneath?)


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks again! I am trying to decide whether or not to pair him up with a doe. I can't use him in the tri project, or rather, I don't want to because I'll likely end up with foxes....another thing to turn over in my mind as I wait for sleep to come tonight. Caramello is a satin chocolate tan. The tan on him is not a very good tan. I've learned my lesson about breeding tans. I now have only two does that have nice orange bellies, both champagnes...and BTW, it seems that in Britain and Scandinavia you have a very, very light standard for champagne. Mine are a bit too dark even for American show standards, but I sacrificed in favor of getting a good orange belly...they look more like dove tans, really. They'd probably pass for dove at a show.

Online 
Profile Send private message E-mail


----------

